# Giant eMTB



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Saw the brand new hardtail with Yamaha mid-drive at my LBS today. They had resisted eMTB's until now, but the current flat sales curve for MTB's may have precipitated this action. Nicely finished hardtail for $3000.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Interesting that they jump right in the e bike game, yet still haven't produced a fatbike with their brand on it.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

The fatbike market is pretty saturated, if they didn't produce a model before, it's unlikely they will now. Ebikes are the latest next big thing.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Giant has been at this for awhile. This vide is from more than three years ago an its what got me interested in Ebikes.


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

These days, the question is more "Which medium-to-large brands _don't_ offer an eMTB?

Santa Cruz
Pivot
Rocky Mountain
??


----------

